# Absolute Prc @ Q Signature Spa and Resort



## mfratkin (Nov 28, 2009)

This is in Koh Samui in Thailand. Has anyone stayed here?  My son is interested in this for a honeymoon in early Pctober? Thanks.


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 25, 2009)

I have not stayed there at Q Signature Spa and Resort but know which one you are referring to.  Put it this way Q Signature chain doesn't enjoy very good reputation in Thailand, so I would stay away from it.  

I have stayed at Koh Samui and other parts of Thailand a few times when working in Asia.  Thailand is dirt cheap.  Your MF plus exchange fee can afford you a seaside bungalow for a month.  After all, Thailand is Thailand, and you are not staying at a Marriot or a Sheraton property, so do not expect too much.

Those seaside bungalows are usually clean, comfortable and spacious but not luxurious. Food is cheap and beer is again cheap.  Tell your son to avoid the full moon party which means drugs, alcohol and unwanted sex.  Koh Samui is a diving paradise and a very friendly resort island.  Water transportation from the mainland will go through the Muslim area.  The local Muslims are very friendly, but appropriate common sense is a must.


----------

